
Dynamics Credit Card Demo (video)  - frossie
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0RPkODrcjkU&feature=player_embedded
======
frossie
For those who can't/won't view the video, this is a demo of a device that
looks totally like a credit card that can reprogram its magnetic strip on the
fly, both for security reasons and for storing multiple credit card accounts
on a single piece of plastic.

